# eggs coming with the tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok after i thought about the avian vet and the new tiels i remembered oh shoot the one is laying eggs so i told my brother were going to have to do it when the eggs hatch and the chicks are gone question is how old before i can start to handle the chicks


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can handle the chicks easily from about 10 days old.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ahh ty bea because i want them as tame as posible


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem, i'm sure you'll be giving them tons of cuddles.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

from what i gather 2 are females 1 is male


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sure you will have really tame baby tiels  Are you going to get the other female that is not the Mother another cage?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have a spare cage


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It sounds like you are all sorted and just ready to get them home now. Good luck.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one person wanted my big budgie cage with 2 budgies for 30 dollars i said no way budgies only

cage is 30x24x56


----------

